# Signs of being overmedicated?



## M&PS&W (Mar 19, 2012)

What are some tell tale signs of being overmedicated? My doc is having me up my Armour dose 15mg every 10day until I feel overmedicated. I'm currently dealing with benzodiazepine withdrawal as well, so distinguishing between the two is rather challenging. What symptoms are dead giveaways for you guys? I want to be on the safe side here.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Well the signs of overmedication would be the same as symptoms of hyperthyroid. Hand tremors and racing heart would probably be the first apparent ones.


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Racing heart, anxiety, hand tremors, hair falling out, nausea, muscle aches, chest pains, crying spells, overly emotional, weight loss, exhaustion. At least that's what happened to me when I was overmedicated...


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh and insomnia.


----------



## M&PS&W (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks. I've come across all those symptoms online. i was just wondering if each of you had a unique symptom that's first to appear and makes you aware of the over medication. I experience most of those symptoms on a regular basis due to the benzos. No fun.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

M&PS&W said:


> Thanks. I've come across all those symptoms online. i was just wondering if each of you had a unique symptom that's first to appear and makes you aware of the over medication. I experience most of those symptoms on a regular basis due to the benzos. No fun.


How much Armour are you taking now? The usual protocul is to titrate upward by 15 to 30 mgs. every 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

M&PS&W said:


> Thanks. I've come across all those symptoms online. i was just wondering if each of you had a unique symptom that's first to appear and makes you aware of the over medication. I experience most of those symptoms on a regular basis due to the benzos. No fun.


In hindsight, I had trouble sleeping for about 6-8 months before more symptoms started to arise that were more disturbing or cause for concern. I started taking melatonin and didn't think much of it ... lots of people have trouble sleeping.

I also had a high resting heart rate, but didn't feel heart palpitations until everything went downhill. I didn't know that I had a high resting heart rate until I picked up my own doctor's records (after changing doctors) only to see that for about a year and a half my resting heart rate had been over 100. Why the doctor didn't mention this, I'll never know ...


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

I read that tremors in your hands and fingers can be a sign of hyper...but what about legs trembling?? anyone have that? My legs are trembling w henever I stand.

I also just wanted to mention that I am hypo and have always had trouble sleeping, still do.


----------



## M&PS&W (Mar 19, 2012)

Andros said:


> How much Armour are you taking now? The usual protocul is to titrate upward by 15 to 30 mgs. every 6 to 8 weeks.


I am taking 75mg of Armour.

http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=5837


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

M&PS&W said:


> What are some tell tale signs of being overmedicated? My doc is having me up my Armour dose 15mg every 10day until I feel overmedicated. I'm currently dealing with benzodiazepine withdrawal as well, so distinguishing between the two is rather challenging. What symptoms are dead giveaways for you guys? I want to be on the safe side here.


You know they have blood tests to test you so you do NOT become overmedicated.

Your doctor sounds like a jerk.


----------



## M&PS&W (Mar 19, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> You know they have blood tests to test you so you do NOT become overmedicated.
> 
> Your doctor sounds like a jerk.


I added a link in my last post to my most recent labs. This doctor saved my miserable butt from 2 years of being undermedicated. My TSh would point to me being "overmedicated" but he's wise enough to know that a supressed TSH mean little these days, hence why he is allowing me to up my meds at my own discretion. 
My previous endo just aimed for a TSH of 1.0 and said "there you go, you should be feeling fine now"


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

M&PS&W said:


> I added a link in my last post to my most recent labs. This doctor saved my miserable butt from 2 years of being undermedicated. My TSh would point to me being "overmedicated" but he's wise enough to know that a supressed TSH mean little these days, hence why he is allowing me to up my meds at my own discretion.
> My previous endo just aimed for a TSH of 1.0 and said "there you go, you should be feeling fine now"


That is entirely correct. From now on the FREE T3 is the most important test you can get and meds should be titrated according to where that is and evaluation of the clinical presentation of the patient.

Are you male or female? Sometimes men can do a faster titration rate w/o a problem.

Although no matter what, you don't want to miss your euthyroid mark. So................maybe hold off for a few weeks, let the T3 stabilize, get a Free T3 test and take it from there?

And "listen" to your body. It belongs to you and no one knows it better.


----------



## M&PS&W (Mar 19, 2012)

Andros said:


> That is entirely correct. From now on the FREE T3 is the most important test you can get and meds should be titrated according to where that is and evaluation of the clinical presentation of the patient.
> 
> Are you male or female? Sometimes men can do a faster titration rate w/o a problem.
> 
> ...


Im a male in my 20s. My doc thought it was odd that my T3 was so low with the amount of T3 I take. We are working on getting me off cytomel first, then off the levo. I empressed interest in taking just Armour. I'm a bit concerned that my FT3 will drop even more.. Has anyone seen/heard of this low FT3 issue?


----------

